# Potty training and using the crate/playpen



## kal74 (Jul 6, 2015)

Out baby is 9 weeks old and doing great with going outside and will hole overnight from 10pm-5/6am. My house has a very open floor plan so we don't have a lot of options for gates so we started with having him in the crate or in the playpen area (6 panel xpen with toys, bed and pad then is not often used) at all times unless he's being held by us or laying in his bed next to us, I don't think his paws have even touches the carpet yet. 
He's only ever gone on the hardwood in his playpen the first day otherwise it's mostly out on the grass or uses the pad in the playpen area if were not standing right with him. 
Am I restricting him to much at this point? Should I be letting him run around and play in the house with us now as long as he's just gone pee and were watching him? This is our first puppy Thanks


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds to me like you have a great plan and set up that is working!
I think that restrictions are a good thing. 
Pooh did not know that I had carpet in my house for a very long time. Lol
If you limit your pup it will be easier. 
Too much free run ...too fast is just setting them up for an accident.
My Pooh was a year and a half before she was allowed in my carpeted rooms and free run of the house.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like you're doing the right thing. Not only potty accidents can happen if they're not supervised when they're puppies, but chewing and eating things that could hurt them. 
Nine weeks is young, most don't come home until. 12 weeks, so I think he's doing great with the housebreaking and holding it through the night.


----------

